# Improvised Gas Mask



## Osmosis (Jun 25, 2017)

Has anyone heard about making an improvised gas mask by soaking a clean cloth in a solution of one tablespoon of baking soda in a cup of water? I understand this is not highly effective, but it may provide some protection. This was reviewed in a Homeland Security News and Information Newsletter. I know some of you may roll your eyes, but this is a question I have.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any filter is better than no filter, but unless you know what you will be facing, it could be completely ineffective.

I've seen improvised gas masks that use a 2ltr soda bottle stuffed with a cloth like you mentioned. They can help *some* against tear gas, and the like, but won't do anything at all against a bio or chemical agent.
What are you expecting?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Other than tear gas and some biological- Flu/ Marburg, Ebola I do not think it does much good. I Just carry a Tyvek suit with hood , rubber boots, gloves and a respirator with organic pesticide cartridges in it. 

Works better and is not that expensive. I use the rubber chore boots weekly and have used the suit several times at accident scenes, changing a tire when I did not want to get nice clothes dirty. 

I have only used a mask a couple times when applying pesticides ( I tend not to use much pesticides ) it is just as easy to keep one clean and ready to go in each vehicle as to store hem on a shelf in a storage area. 

If you are away from your place or vehicle and there is a lot of CS gas around use anything you can but yes soaking a rag in a baking soda solution would work better than just a piece of cloth. Still would not carry it rather a full face gas mask or a half face respirator and chemical googles.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If I remember correctly from a history site, the first effective gas masks were a handkerchief soaked in urine


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe that in WW 1 the first anti gas defense was to Urinate on a cloth and breath through it. https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/anecdotes-from-the-archive/defense-against-poison-gas-1915/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If anyone needs a urine mask, I will donate the urine.


----------

